# Is this suspicious???



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I was looking again through the online ads and found a very adorable looking white long hair Chi and also a female. all the chis's on this site are advertised at around £free-£250!

This is what I emailed:

"Hello there, I am looking for a pale coloured chi, and your one in the ad is just perfect , I have been let down by someone who has advertised before, so I really hope this is for real, Please please contact me, I can buy and rehonme asap  Kat

This is my reply

"Thanks
thanks for your interest in buying my puppies they are one male and female(Chris , dollies and Barbie ) 12weeks old updated in all their shots, vet checked KC register and also good with kids they love to give kisses and also like playing in the garden s before I proceed I will like to ask you some questions
-Are you a breeder?
-Do you have kids?
-Are use to puppies?
-Are you sure that you are going to take care of any of my babies?
-Gift me a Brief Description about your Environment?
-Do you have a vet doctor?
-Were exactly are you located?
-Can I have your phone number to reach you?
As you have already seen in the ad, i am giving out them for free since they were owned and taken care of by my wife who has now got a very busy job couple of weeks ago in Belfast Ireland. As a result, we have relocated to Ireland due the mobile nature of my job and right now we can't take proper care of the puppies which was been taken care of by my wife who has just got a job in Belfast Ireland. My greatest desire is to find someone who can properly take care of the puppies and if you can, i can arrange for delivery if you cannot come right up here for the pick. Delivery am sure will be moderate since we spent just just too little bringing the puppies up here. If this is ok by you, i will immediately need the following details in order to drop off the puppies as soon as possible at the delivery agency so that delivery can be done to your home Be reminded that these puppies are for free since puppies are like children and not ment to be sold and all you will have to do is to pay for the puppies delivery fee directly to the delivery agency which will deliver the puppies to your home. My prayer is that you love and care for these puppies just as my wife and i did and we will be always grateful with you if you should. Do let me know my address is my address is 41 Gransha Road, Belfast, BT23 5RF, Ireland, or call me 07055156054 if all is fine .as soon as you get back to me i will send you more picks

Best Regards."

I am never going to use this site! Just wanted to share with you all.

This is the link if you want to go check it out. *Sorry you are not allowed to link to puppies for sale*


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i would think it is a scam, as they are asking for the money to deliver the pup, and i googled the address is for a hotel?


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

This whole site is full of scammers >< (The Sun i mean, not this chi forum lol)


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Defo dont trust it.
It's hardly written in good english either.
Seen a few like that and i even contacted one once.
Then they asked for money upfront to ship to me.
Even though they were supposed to be in Glasgow, they also asked for Euros, Lol.
I reported it as a scam on the site.

Lots like this out there sadly.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

aghhh its so difficult to find trustworthy people out there :[
have you tried contacting the British Chihuahua Club? they might be able to help you find a good breeder x

hope you're ok hun x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitely very odd, if something sounds too good to be true it generally is, especially when it comes to Chihuahuas...

I too would talk to The British Chihuahua Club, it's no guarantee of not being ripped off, but a little safer. Still be careful, I was given the number of a show breeder by them who wanted £1400 for a pet quality bitch pup.

However hopefully via the club you'll get a Chi that looks like one as breeders will be trying to breed to standard unlike so many people simply breeding from their pets 

Definitely buyer beware now when it comes to these lovely little dogs.
x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

scam, I had the same kind of reply once


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep it sounds flakey to me.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

claireeee said:


> aghhh its so difficult to find trustworthy people out there :[
> have you tried contacting the British Chihuahua Club? they might be able to help you find a good breeder x
> 
> hope you're ok hun x


I'm ok ty hun, i'm seriously taking my time on this now. I really want to do this right. How is all your research going?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I hate when I get those replies from ads -_- Definitely scam.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

yep it is a scam. They advertise the puppy where you live and when you reply they tell you they aren't in that city and that you must pay to fly the puppy to you. Most people are smart, but once in a while they will get one or two people. They probably don't just advertise in your town but all over the world so they will scam someone. It is truly sad. I will bet it isn't a picture of a real puppy, probably got it off some breeder's website and use it to scam innocent people.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

SCAM! they prob dont live in your country, we replied to one of these ads just to see.....we offered to collect the pup ....havnt heard from them since


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

There seem to be only a couple of ads on this site that actually look genuin! But I feel so sorry for the real ads on here, as I bet they are thought of to be scams too


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Skyla said:


> There seem to be only a couple of ads on this site that actually look genuin! But I feel so sorry for the real ads on here, as I bet they are thought of to be scams too


Generally the better breeders don't sell their puppies on free ad sites 
So always be careful of puppy adverts on these places. I know it's tempting though, most of us scan them for one reason or another!

What horrifies me is the incredible number of puppies being bred...they can't all go to good homes 

x


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

deffinately a scam, when i was looking every single person i contacted replied with the very same message.
xx


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

Considering everyone thinks this is a scam you might want to contact the local police department and let them have the details you were given. They might be false but I am sure they would love to have any kind of a lead on these guys since they have probably had at least one complaint by now or will have soon.


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

I just googled that phone number and it is linked to about a million dog ads on different sites for all different breeds of dog. Sorry. 

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=07055156054&meta=


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I contacted 8 supposedly breeders off the sun website and various others and they all turned out to be scammers. So annoying.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah the Sun website is def one to avoid big time!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't read this entire thread- but I've had replies like that before as well. I even had one person slip up once, because they had replied to my "looking for/wanted" ad under the Kington, Ontario listing, and said that they were in Montreal but would ship to me for "not too much money". When I told them that I also live in Montreal, they still insisted on shipping the (probably non-existent) dog to me


----------



## shippernhorse (Sep 14, 2009)

ITS A SCAM....We get them here in Ontario all the time...there exactly the same. If they are asking for any $ for shipping even if it sounds legit its a scam. There getting better at it but you can still spot them buy the language they use.


----------



## TwinTails (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol, jeeze I've gotten over 100 of those emails in the past 4 weeks  Deffinite scam!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

It really is awfull and it has angered me so much!! I still look on pets4homes website because i'm addicted at looking at Chi's! but there is no way i'll even open the sun one anymore. I am going to go to a respected breeder and just save the huge amount of money they ask, at l.east then you get a propper chi out of it (I hope) Somebody on here told me about a lady who I think will be a good idea, but just dont have the money right now, but if she has another set of pups ,then i will def go for it


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

mrsralph said:


> Considering everyone thinks this is a scam you might want to contact the local police department and let them have the details you were given. They might be false but I am sure they would love to have any kind of a lead on these guys since they have probably had at least one complaint by now or will have soon.


Good idea hun, why should these ppl get away with it??


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

its definatly a scam, i emailed one and they told me that his wife had passed away and as they were her dogs they were being given away etc, he was based in bristol but wanted to send the dogs by courier so we said we would collect as its not far and he then changed his location as he said he was working away in scotland so i told him we have a courier service of our own and would arrange for my driver to collect, but he wouldnt do it as he wanted to use a special service which would cost. i dont even have a courier service and called his bluff so he obviously had no dogs but just wanted me to to send money which i know i definatly wont do. good luck with finding one though x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Skyla said:


> It really is awfull and it has angered me so much!! I still look on pets4homes website because i'm addicted at looking at Chi's! but there is no way i'll even open the sun one anymore. I am going to go to a respected breeder and just save the huge amount of money they ask, at l.east then you get a propper chi out of it (I hope) Somebody on here told me about a lady who I think will be a good idea, but just dont have the money right now, but if she has another set of pups ,then i will def go for it


Actually i was told the opposite from the chi club about reputable breeders and prices.
It's the ones advertising on the sites that want crazy money.
Was told by the secretary that really should pay no more than £800 to £900.
My pup will be £800 and my breeder doesnt advertise.
Not that i am saying all that advertise are not good mind, LOL


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Skyla said:


> I'm ok ty hun, i'm seriously taking my time on this now. I really want to do this right. How is all your research going?


thats the best way to do it. will take time but hopefully save all the messing around :]

yeah its going well! find out more and more every day on here - its such a good place to be! x


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I just found these two dodgy ads now ><, I think i'm looking more at the scams than I am the chi's now lol but just take a look at these:

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pets4homes/home.nsf/LookupUNID/464F1EA5571B210780257639004A2B09
*links removed you arent allowed to link to pups for sale*


They are posted byu the same person, but the settings look totally different ><


----------



## mrsralph (Sep 19, 2009)

Not unusual just Google Chihuahua (or the dog breed of your choice) and go to images and you will get more pictures than you know what to do with. They probably go back a few pages in their search and pick a picture that looks homey and nice and shows the dog well on a site that has more pictures of the same animal so they have a few extra pics if anyone asks for them and they are ready to go. You have to remember they are doing this for a living and aren't thinking about anything but the ££££. I promise you if they get caught they will blame everyone under the sun but themselves too.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

oops sowwy ><


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

you can always try a rescue group to see if you can adopt a chi. You will be surprised at what kind of dogs you will find in shelters.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I have emailed , written, phoned, you name it, but rescue places wont let me re-home as I have children under 8 , But I was speaking to a lovely lady outside Tesco the othe day who worked for "Friends of the animals" and she had with her 2 chinese crested wich were rescue dogs, I told her my situation and she now has my email , she has emailed me a couple of times asking if I would like to re home a chinese crested, although they are very sweet dogs, I have m y heart set on a chihuahua and I dont want to feel like I'm settling for 2nd best. I do feel quite bad turning these lil homeless dogs down, but they will be fostered by the nice lady until a home comes up


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

something will work out Kat-its just frustrating cos there are so many horrible people out there who are just conning people.

dont give up hun x


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

deffinately a scam hun,I come across these all the time its really upasettting. do not give any of your details to them I think they use them to forge visas etc for immigrants.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

princesslisa31 said:


> deffinately a scam hun,I come across these all the time its really upasettting. do not give any of your details to them I think they use them to forge visas etc for immigrants.


I recently saw an advert and the puppy illustrated for sale was the one born with a heart shape on it's side! Honestly...

Better go via The British Chihuahua Club and avoid the rogues/back yard breeder etc 
Not fool proof...But a safer bet!

x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh honey, don't feel bad. The crested's will find homes. You have been waiting and you have to get exactly what you want. At this point in my life, I wouldn't have anything but a chihuahua. Your perfect baby is out there just trying to find its way to you!!! Good luck.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh honey, don't feel bad. The crested's will find homes. You have been waiting and you have to get exactly what you want. At this point in my life, I wouldn't have anything but a chihuahua. Your perfect baby is out there just trying to find its way to you!!! Good luck.


Your so sweet hun


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

I waited ages for my perfect Chi too, so I know how you feel. I partly waited so long because I def wanted one with papers from a reputable breeder, and females take a while to find! But it was so worth the wait, and as soon as I saw her I knew she was the one for me.
Yours is just waiting for you!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jo-bell said:


> I waited ages for my perfect Chi too, so I know how you feel. I partly waited so long because I def wanted one with papers from a reputable breeder, and females take a while to find! But it was so worth the wait, and as soon as I saw her I knew she was the one for me.
> Yours is just waiting for you!


Yes, everything comes to those who wait 

x


----------

